# Incredibles DVD - Opinions?



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 16, 2005)

Got the Incredibles DVD last night and looked over some of the extra features.  here are some pros and cons

Pros

Jack Jack Attack animated short - what happened with the babysitter while the family was away?  This short film shows all!  Very funny!

Boundin' - the animated short that was shon in the theaters is here too!

The movie itself - excellent quality in both sound and picture - top marks for this!

'Top Secret' files on all of the superheroes of Mr Incredibles day.  Entertaining.

Cons

'Deleted Scenes' - these are not what i expected.  These are merely 'storyboarded' ideas that Brad Bird talks about - no animation - just still pictures with a voice over.  Very dissappointing.

'Incredi-blunders - very short (about a minute and a half of footage) little of it finished (if these are just things the animators put together to be 'outtakes' from the movie - why wouldn't they be finished).  The half-assed implementation of this is annoying.


That's all i've seen so far.  Anyone have thoughts/additional material to review?


----------



## reveal (Mar 16, 2005)

I haven't watched the extras but I did watch the movie. It was awesome!


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 16, 2005)

Just bought it yesterday, at Disney World no less.  Heh, felt weird.  Since I'm on vacation I'll have to watch it on my laptop.  But there are people here who want to watch it with me so I may hold off which is tough because I'm dying to see it for the first time.  I love Pixar films.


----------



## DMH (Mar 16, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> 'Deleted Scenes' - these are not what i expected.  These are merely 'storyboarded' ideas that Brad Bird talks about - no animation - just still pictures with a voice over.  Very dissappointing.




They do have the deleted scenes (even if the animation quality isn't there), you just have to wait for the commentary to end. The alternate intro starts almost exactly on minute 3 and lasts about 10 minutes. The others are much shorter and I have no idea when they start.

All in all, I like the scenes (except the dream), they give some "what might be's" for the movie.


----------



## Dimwhit (Mar 16, 2005)

Loved the DVD. Jack Jack's new short was awesome.


----------



## dravot (Mar 16, 2005)

Animation is expensive.  They killed those scenes before they were ever animated (which, I understand is typical for animated films), so all you'll get is the storyboarded version.  Quite frankly, it's not that big of a deal, and is still pretty interesting.

The LoTR DVDs also had some storyboard info which was very cool.


----------



## Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, in a 3D CGI film, I imagine you'd RARELY have actual completed scenes dumped, because of all the prelim work that goes in before they begin to nail down the textures, motions, etc. They already know how long a scene will run anyway before the movie is even finished, so they dumped what they didn't want long before the finishing touches.

I rented and watched it again last night. Fun, fun movie. I loved it.

I wonder if Klaus got to see it in-theater. That movie is MUCH more fun watching with an audience on big-screen.


----------



## reveal (Mar 16, 2005)

I just remembered I did have one complaint about the DVD. I have a 16x9 tv. Finding Nemo took up the whole screen and looked beautiful. Incredibles looked fantastic but it had the black bars at the top and bottom.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

The Top Secret section where you can listen to the other supers being interviewed is HILARIOUS.

Especially reading some of the bios...one of them is weakened by squirrels. And the amount of them killed by suit malfunctions is amazing...


----------



## DMH (Mar 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I just remembered I did have one complaint about the DVD. I have a 16x9 tv. Finding Nemo took up the whole screen and looked beautiful. Incredibles looked fantastic but it had the black bars at the top and bottom.




It is called widescreen. When you see a full screen movie, remember than upto half of the picture is missing because of how they have to edit it to fit in your TV.

If you have Atlantis, which has both versions, watch some of each and see what I am talking about.


----------



## reveal (Mar 16, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> It is called widescreen. When you see a full screen movie, remember than upto half of the picture is missing because of how they have to edit it to fit in your TV.
> 
> If you have Atlantis, which has both versions, watch some of each and see what I am talking about.




I know. Stargate SG-1 is widescreen as well. But when I watch the season DVDs on my TV, I see no black bars. That's because the DVD has been enhanced for 16:9 televisions. Farscape is the same way. I'm ticked because Finding Nemo was enhanced and it was also a Pixar movie.

I never buy Full Screen movies because they cut stuff off. Heck, before I saw Star Wars on the big screen during it's re-release a few years ago, I had no idea that the scene with Chewbacca playing chess while Luke trained with his lightsaber was filmed as one big scene on the screen.


----------



## DMH (Mar 16, 2005)

I meant Disney's Atlantis. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 16, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> That's all i've seen so far.  Anyone have thoughts/additional material to review?



Laughed at the sock puppet version of _The Incredibles._

Loved the montage of explosions and doors, accompanied by a classical score.

Confused and/or perplexed at the lives of two animators: one who took acting (eating a cake) literally and one who is too overenthusiastic for my blood.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 16, 2005)

Saw this for the first time last night -- good stuff!  Not as good as Toy Story, better than Finding Nemo, about as good as A Bug's Life (in my opinion, of course).


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 16, 2005)

Sat down and watched the movie with the commentary last night. Good stuff. I kind of wished that they had done the version of _Boundin'_ they mentioned, where Agent Rick Dickers was the narrator, singing with the banjo in his office.

The "old 1970s TV" version of the Mr. Incredible and Frozone on the other hand was a waste of electrons - every bit as bad as _Clutch Cargo_ (If you don't remember _Clutch Cargo_ then I envy you...) The other bad thing was the way _The Incredibles_ made me wish that I hadn't wasted my time seeing _Robots_. _The Incredibles_ is such a better movie.

Jack Jack Attack was a lot of fun, and follows the telephone calls very closely. I felt for Kari at the end, poor girl was just not cut out for babysitting supers... hmmm there's an idea for a M&M game, a super hero babysitting agency for 'talented' kids...

Gods I hope that there is a second Incredibles movie!

The Auld Grump, sometimes you're up, and sometimes you're down. When you find that you're down, then just look around...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> The "old 1970s TV" version of the Mr. Incredible and Frozone on the other hand was a waste of electrons - every bit as bad as _Clutch Cargo_ (If you don't remember _Clutch Cargo_ then I envy you...)




But the commentary with it was really great. If only for hearing Sam Jackson complaining about being made white.


----------



## Chorn (Mar 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I know. Stargate SG-1 is widescreen as well. But when I watch the season DVDs on my TV, I see no black bars. That's because the DVD has been enhanced for 16:9 televisions. Farscape is the same way. I'm ticked because Finding Nemo was enhanced and it was also a Pixar movie.



Educate yourself on the different aspect ratios.

http://www.widescreen.org/aspect_ratios.shtml

According to the Internet Movie Database, FINDING NEMO was shot in a 1.85:1 aspect ratio which very closely matches the 16:9/1.78:1 aspect ratio of a widescreen TV.  THE INCREDIBLES was shot with a wider 2.35:1 aspect ratio instead of the more common 1.85:1 that's used for most animated movies.  It was probably done to give it more of an epic feel.

A 16:9 enhanced DVD does NOT mean it is formatted to fill your widescreen TV.  Again, Widescreen.org provides a nice article on anamorphic enhancement.

http://www.widescreen.org/dvd_anamorphic.shtml

Something related that's of interest is that while SPIDER-MAN was done in a 1.85:1 format, Sam Raimi chose to go with the wider 2.35:1 for the sequel since it would better frame action sequences involving Doc Ock's tentacles.


----------



## reveal (Mar 17, 2005)

Chorn said:
			
		

> According to the Internet Movie Database, FINDING NEMO was shot in a 1.85:1 aspect ratio which very closely matches the 16:9/1.78:1 aspect ratio of a widescreen TV.  THE INCREDIBLES was shot with a wider 2.35:1 aspect ratio instead of the more common 1.85:1 that's used for most animated movies.  It was probably done to give it more of an epic feel.




Thanks for the info.

Considering the Full Screen release of The Incredibles DVD was reframed to include all the action within the frame, why didn't they do something similar with the Widescreen version to fit the 1.85:1 ratio?


----------



## Chorn (Mar 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Considering the Full Screen release of The Incredibles DVD was reframed to include all the action within the frame, why didn't they do something similar with the Widescreen version to fit the 1.85:1 ratio?



Why?  Seriously, why do it?  It's already bad enough that there are recomposed versions just so Joe Sixpack can have the movie "fill mu teevee screen" and alter the original framing of a scene.  Why introduce yet another "version" of the movie which would needlessly cost more money and time for such little return?  If you're suggesting that the widescreen home release should have been one recomposed to fill a 16:9 screen then that's a boneheaded move since you would lose the option of seeing it as it was screened in the movie theatres.

Messing with the frame can change the way a scene plays out or is percieved.  Here's a quickie ASCII drawing.

```
_____________________        _________
|                    *|      |        *|
|                     |      |         |
|          @          |      |    @    |
|X____________________|      |X________|
          (A)                    (B)
```
Sample A shows a wide view of the three elements.  There's a lot of empty space throughout the frame seperating each element which can convey a sense of isolation.  Sample B has the elements recomposed to fit the smaller frame.  Now everything is much more cramped and crowded.  The * and X are much more closer to each other and there isn't as great a sense of isolation as in the wider sample.  Now translate this to something like a movie and you can see how an artist's intent can be ruined by having to recompose a scene to fit the smaller frame.


----------



## reveal (Mar 17, 2005)

Chorn said:
			
		

> Why?  Seriously, why do it?




Ok, I really don't care and let's stop the threadjacking.


----------



## dravot (Mar 17, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Laughed at the sock puppet version of _The Incredibles._
> 
> Loved the montage of explosions and doors, accompanied by a classical score.
> 
> Confused and/or perplexed at the lives of two animators: one who took acting (eating a cake) literally and one who is too overenthusiastic for my blood.



Where's the sock puppets?  I didn't see that on the dvd.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 17, 2005)

dravot said:
			
		

> Where's the sock puppets?  I didn't see that on the dvd.



Easter Eggs. Look for tiny omnidroid icons popping up and click on it quick.


----------



## Dark Psion (Mar 17, 2005)

I like the files on the other Superheroes, especially the audio parts. The guy with SuperVison has a fear of Germs because he can see them!!! They're everywhere!

And don't mess with ElastiGirl, she really knew how to use her powers. Lots of Power Stunts there.

Oh and don't wear a cape!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Easter Eggs. Look for tiny omnidroid icons popping up and click on it quick.




Grrrr.  That is another thing I don't care for.  so-called 'easter eggs'.  What value do they add?  Why can't they just be part of the regular menu?  

As for the story boarding I guess I was just expecting a more polished version.  Still doesn't explain the 'Incredi-blunders' segment which, I assume, was created for the DVD but never finished.


----------



## DMH (Mar 17, 2005)

If you watch creating humans under the more making of the Incredibles, you will see where many of those stupid bloopers came from- they are simply early animation that were replaced because they didn't work.


----------



## Dimwhit (Mar 17, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Gods I hope that there is a second Incredibles movie!




Normally, I would agree, but Pixar likely wouldn't do it because they leave Disney after the next movie (Cars) and Disney owns the rights to the movie. That means Disney would be doing the sequel on their own, and we all know what a Disney sequel would mean...


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> If you watch creating humans under the more making of the Incredibles, you will see where many of those stupid bloopers came from- they are simply early animation that were replaced because they didn't work.





???  So these are just technical mistakes the animators made?  I find that hard to believe.  Elastigirl slamming into on of the pylons while following those little bubble cars Syndrome has is not animation that didn't work.  That's a 'blooper' (or animated facimile).  Lots of other animated movies have put these in there (Toy Story and A Bug's Life come to mind) and none are a poorly implemented as these.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Normally, I would agree, but Pixar likely wouldn't do it because they leave Disney after the next movie (Cars) and Disney owns the rights to the movie. That means Disney would be doing the sequel on their own, and we all know what a Disney sequel would mean...





My prediction?  There will be a sequel and Edna will be the villian


----------



## dravot (Mar 17, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> ???  So these are just technical mistakes the animators made?  I find that hard to believe.  Elastigirl slamming into on of the pylons while following those little bubble cars Syndrome has is not animation that didn't work.  That's a 'blooper' (or animated facimile).  Lots of other animated movies have put these in there (Toy Story and A Bug's Life come to mind) and none are a poorly implemented as these.



Agreed.  Based on previous Pixars bloops and blunders stuff, I was expecting something similar, and was disappointed.


----------



## DMH (Mar 17, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> ???  So these are just technical mistakes the animators made?  I find that hard to believe.




I watched the making of parts of the disc first and when I saw the bloopers with hair (those are failures), I just hit menu thinking they were all the same.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 18, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Grrrr.  That is another thing I don't care for.  so-called 'easter eggs'.  What value do they add?  Why can't they just be part of the regular menu?



Because we cannot be THAT lazy. Gee, you must be fun on an Easter Egg Hunt.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 18, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Normally, I would agree, but Pixar likely wouldn't do it because they leave Disney after the next movie (Cars) and Disney owns the rights to the movie. That means Disney would be doing the sequel on their own, and we all know what a Disney sequel would mean...



They're leaving Disney? I thought the change in leadership (Eisner out; Iger in) would bring renegotiation.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 18, 2005)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> Ohand don't wear a cape!



Hmm. Makes me wonder how Superman and Batman can get away with them. Maybe they have a feat or it's made of special snag-free material.


----------



## dravot (Mar 18, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> They're leaving Disney? I thought the change in leadership (Eisner out; Iger in) would bring renegotiation.



That may well be the case, but at the moment it's far from a sure bet.  If Pixar does re-up, I'm sure that the terms will be far more to it's liking.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 18, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Easter Eggs. Look for tiny omnidroid icons popping up and click on it quick.




Where do these Omnidroids pop up? is it in the feature, or when the commentary is turned on?



			
				Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> My prediction?  There will be a sequel and Edna will be the villian




You mean you didn't know? Edna _is_ the villain! She has the heroes right where she wants them, has a secret base guarded by death machines, and let us be honest - if she can make the costumes immune to so very many things then she knows _exactly_ what they can be penetrated by!

She also supplies the costumes for the villains on Scooby Doo...

The Auld Grump


----------



## Amal Shukup (Mar 18, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Hmm. Makes me wonder how Superman and Batman can get away with them. Maybe they have a feat or it's made of special snag-free material.




Nah... Just Superman's cape was home made (from cloth from Krypton), and we all know Batman is a bit of a nut for making his own gear...

See, their capes weren't made by *Edna* - who CLEARLY used sabotaged capes to winnow out the weak Superheroes...

Saving the Incredibles for who knows what dastardly reason...

A'Mal


----------



## Wombat (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm kinda weird this way. 

I mean, I don't _mind _the extra features, but what I buy the dvd for is the _film_, _not _the commentary, _not _the deleted scenes, not _anything _like that.  If they are there and good, so much the better (very rare).

All I really want in a film is the film.  

And I know that _The Incredibles_ is a good film.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 18, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Where do these Omnidroids pop up? is it in the feature, or when the commentary is turned on?



You have to be very patient. It usually pops up near the end of the menu's animation, on the upper right corner.

On the movie disc, it's in the Commentary menu, look for a Mr. Incredible icon on the lower right corner.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks, I was watching the wrong disk while waiting for Omnidroids...

The Auld Grump, whooo, there's a bunch of 'em, ain't there?


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 18, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You have to be very patient. It usually pops up near the end of the menu's animation, on the upper right corner.
> 
> On the movie disc, it's in the Commentary menu, look for a Mr. Incredible icon on the lower right corner.




Again I ask - what does this add to the value of the DVD over just putting it in the menu?

Oh  and thanks for calling me lazy.


----------



## Dimwhit (Mar 18, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> I'm kinda weird this way.
> 
> I mean, I don't _mind _the extra features, but what I buy the dvd for is the _film_, _not _the commentary, _not _the deleted scenes, not _anything _like that.  If they are there and good, so much the better (very rare).
> 
> ...




Ya know, I'm pretty much the same way. I look at these DVDs and think "Ooo, look at all these great extras!" Then I buy it, take it home, watch the movie, and put it away. I'll watch some extras, like Jack Jack Attack or an occasional deleted scene. But I never watch commentaries or hunt for easter eggs or anything.

Honestly, though, it's because I'm lazy more than anything.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 18, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Again I ask - what does this add to the value of the DVD over just putting it in the menu?
> 
> Oh  and thanks for calling me lazy.



Would you prefer to find easter eggs while watching the movie? Most DVDs that have easter eggs usually put them hidden in the menus and sub-menus. In _Star Wars Original Trilogy,_ the one easter egg is in the Videogame menu of the Bonus Material disc.

In _Fellowship of the Rings,_ the easter eggs are in the Chapter Selection menu.

Personally, I don't think they add value, they're just sweet bonuses, like knowing a secret code to unlock hidden game features in videogames. The real value is the movie itself.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 18, 2005)

I haven't delved to far into all the bonus features yet [mostly just the first commentary (good), Jack-Jack Attack, and the Sarah Vowell thing (funny)], but I like the fact that everything has subtitles (even the stinking previews!). I am, however, annoyed that it automatically plays the preview crap when you load up the movie DVD, I really hate that sort of thing.



			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> But there are people here who want to watch it with me so I may hold off which is tough because I'm dying to see it for the first time.




Ouch, I feel for you man! On not getting to see it in the theater, that is.



			
				Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Grrrr.  That is another thing I don't care for.  so-called 'easter eggs'.  What value do they add?  Why can't they just be part of the regular menu?




Well what you eed to understand is there are people who actually *like* to search for such things, and that's who they're for.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 18, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Again I ask - what does this add to the value of the DVD over just putting it in the menu?
> 
> Oh  and thanks for calling me lazy.




What value does an Easter egg hunt ever have? 

The answer is that it is fun. A fair number of people like to find them, and it gives an excuse to go over every menu on the DVD.

I was curious because while I found the one on the movie disk on my own I did not realize that the others were on the Extras disk.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 19, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I haven't delved to far into all the bonus features yet [mostly just the first commentary (good), Jack-Jack Attack, and the Sarah Vowell thing (funny)], but I like the fact that everything has subtitles (even the stinking previews!). I am, however, annoyed that it automatically plays the preview crap when you load up the movie DVD, I really hate that sort of thing.



Yeah, thank goodness. Not all DVD extras/bonus features are provided with closed caption for the hearing impaired, and I'm not just talking about _The Incredibles_ DVD, but other DVDs in the market.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 20, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Yeah, thank goodness. Not all DVD extras/bonus features are provided with closed caption for the hearing impaired, and I'm not just talking about _The Incredibles_ DVD, but other DVDs in the market.




Hmm, I hadn't even considered that, but then I never use the closed caption feature for anything. I don't like to have the volume up that far and sometimes things can be a bit hard to make out for one reason or another and it's easier to just have the subtitles on (though they're rarley terribly accurate and I often find myself paying more attention to them than what's happening on screen).


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 21, 2005)

Good movie with good extras.

I havent' found any deleted scenes though that were filmed. For example, where Mr. Incredible is trying to get into his costume that was shown on TV. I'd be surprised if there weren't more bits like that. Did I just miss that part?


----------



## DMH (Mar 21, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I havent' found any deleted scenes though that were filmed. For example, where Mr. Incredible is trying to get into his costume that was shown on TV. I'd be surprised if there weren't more bits like that. Did I just miss that part?




That wasn't deleted, that was the teaser. The deleted scenes are given and are storyboard quality. In some of the making of parts, they show better animated (like cells) material that was converted into the movie. It was so good, that I wouldn't mind seeing a lower budget movie in that style.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 21, 2005)

OK, so I watched most of the stuff on the DVDs over the weekend, and I still never found the Easter Eggs... Are they in the film itself (like on the Matrix DVD) or in the menus? I looked in every menu, tried moving around to different places, but nothing. Help!


----------



## DMH (Mar 21, 2005)

On each of the menu's on the second disc (except top secret and Boundin), wait until the little droid pops up in the upper right. Select it and there you go. The egg on the first disc (under commentaries) is in the lower right and isn't very good. I suggest that you don't bother with the eggs for the index (there are 2)- they are just stupid and disgusting (injuring someone for fun and cake eating).


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 21, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> I'm kinda weird this way.
> 
> I mean, I don't _mind _the extra features, but what I buy the dvd for is the _film_, _not _the commentary, _not _the deleted scenes, not _anything _like that.  If they are there and good, so much the better (very rare).
> 
> ...



I don't know that that's at all weird.  Sure, everyone buys the movie for the actual movie.  That doesn't mean that good bonus features aren't a big plus, though.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 21, 2005)

I’m not going to get into the pros or cons of the existence of “Easter Eggs” on DVDs.

I’ll simply spoil them…

Start on the first disc of the DVD set. From the Main Menu go to the 'Commentaries' section and there simply wait for a little while. Eventually a silhouette of Mr. Incredible will show up which you can select using the directional keys on your remote control. Press 'Enter' then and you will see some clips of Mr. Incredible doing some delightfully ordinary dancing in his living room.

Now, insert the second disc of the DVD set in your player and on the Main Menu, highlight the menu entry 'Intro' and then wait for some time without doing anything. After about 20 seconds or so, the Omnidroid will appear on the menu. Now press the 'Up' arrow key on your remote control to highlight Omnidroid and press the 'Enter' key and view a series of explosions from the movie.

Now go to the 'Deleted Scenes' menu on the second disc. An icon of the Omnidroid will eventually appear in the top right-hand corner of the screen. Press the 'Up' arrow key on your remote control to highlight the icon, then press 'Enter.' You'll see a deleted scene of what took place before Dash put the thumbtack on the teacher's chair.

Now, go to the 'Behind The Scenes' menu. The menu will cycle through each family member. When it gets to Jack Jack, an icon of an Omnidroid will eventually appear in the top right-hand corner of the screen. Press 'Up' on your remote control to highlight the icon, then press 'Enter' to see one of two clips. The first clip has Brad Bird talking about Frank Thomas and Ollie Johnston (veteran Disney animators), while the second clip is titled 'Markisms'.

Let’s go on to the 'More Making Of The Incredibles' section now. An icon of an Omnidroid will eventually appear in the top right-hand corner of the screen. Press 'Up' on your remote control to highlight the icon, then press 'Enter' to see one of two randomly selected clips. The first clip is a rough animation of Dash and one of the guards, while the second clip is a rough animation of Mr. Incredible throwing a rock at a guard.

In the 'Publicity' section of the disc an icon of an Omnidroid will also appear after some time, this time in the top right-hand corner of the screen. Press 'Up' to highlight the icon, then press 'Enter' to see one of two random clips. The first clip features Dash & Mr. Incredible, while the second clip features Mr. Incredible & Frozone.

Time to visit the 'Set Up' menu. An icon of an Omnidroid will eventually appear in the top right-hand corner of the screen. Press 'Up' followed by 'Enter' and you’ll see a hilarious sock-puppet version of the movie!

Now go to the 'Index' menu on the disc. On the first page of the menu, an icon of an Omnidroid will appear after a while. Press the 'Up' arrow key on your remote control to highlight the icon, then press 'Enter.' You'll see a clip about the cake-eating scene. On the second page of the menu, an icon of an Omnidroid will eventually appear in the top right-hand corner of the screen. Press 'Up' and then 'Enter' to see a Pixar employee being attacked by a big red ball.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks TGC! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 22, 2005)

My quick review...

The Flick:  Awesome.  Simply awesome.  Not just a good comedy, not just a good animated movie but a great movie overall.  Yes, I'm a sucker for superhero movies but this one had it all.  I don't see how FF (which is basically similar characters) can top this or even come close.  And yeah, I want a sequel but only if Pixar and Brad Bird are at the helm.

The Extras:  Still enjoying them.    Deleted scenes, shorts and commentaries are all great so far.  Still have to watch the full commentary on the movie but I want to finish the second disk first...


----------



## dravot (Mar 22, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> My quick review...
> 
> {snip}
> 
> The Extras:  Still enjoying them.    Deleted scenes, shorts and commentaries are all great so far.  Still have to watch the full commentary on the movie but I want to finish the second disk first...



I've enjoyed the Pixar behind the scenes stuff on every movie they've done to date.  It's always well done and interesting - they seem to 'get it' more than most other production companies when it comes to that kind of stuff.  I'm always fascinated by the process of making a film, and this stuff is pure gold.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 22, 2005)

Dear Mr. TheGrumpyCelt;

You are my hero.  Will you have manbabies with me?

Love,

Psychic Warrior


----------



## DaveStebbins (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, the easter eggs thing was fine, but that last message is TMI!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 23, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> OK, the easter eggs thing was fine, but that last message is TMI!


----------



## Rel (Mar 23, 2005)

After having watched all the material about "The Making of The Incredibles" and listened to the commentary from both the Director and Producer and the Animators, I've come to a single, inescapable conclusion:  The making of this movie is impossible.  The challenges with writing the software, the difficulties with the physics models and the complexities of capturing such fleshed out characters in a believable and enjoyable way are simply insurmountable at this time.

Perhaps sometime in the future it will be possible to make such a movie and I look forward to that day.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually what seemed odd to me, was how much it changed into final release.
It's like they proposed one movie, then went and made another.
Which was a great movie, so I'm fine with that.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 23, 2005)

My personal favorites include Dash and Mr. Incredible vying for the remote. Mr. Incredible and Frozone vying for the remote ("Oh, there will be consequences.") A very funny bit is Frozone and Mr. Incredible bickering over the old cartoon ("The rabbit bites."). _Bounding_ is also fun ("Sometimes your up and sometimes your down.")

And sorry, no man babies.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 23, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> A very funny bit is Frozone and Mr. Incredible bickering over the old cartoon ("The rabbit bites.")




Listening to Samuel L. Jackson...errr, Frozone scream about being made white is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 24, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Listening to Samuel L. Jackson...errr, Frozone scream about being made white is absolutely hilarious.



 I peed a little laughing at that part.  Just didn't see it coming...


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 24, 2005)

dravot said:
			
		

> I've enjoyed the Pixar behind the scenes stuff on every movie they've done to date.  It's always well done and interesting - they seem to 'get it' more than most other production companies when it comes to that kind of stuff.  I'm always fascinated by the process of making a film, and this stuff is pure gold.



 With the exception of anything Joss Whedon does these days Pixar is really the only production company I trust when it comes to movies.  They never miss.  Even their worst stuff (Monsters Inc) is better than 95% of the rest of the movie world.  I can't remember a company with a run of movies this entertaining.

And since we're in a DVD thread, I'll agree about the extras - they never dissappoint or skimp.  Yup, they just "get it."

It ain't live action but the Incredibles is right up there with Spiderman 2, Unbreakable and Superman as the best superhero movies ever.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 24, 2005)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Actually what seemed odd to me, was how much it changed into final release.
> It's like they proposed one movie, then went and made another.
> Which was a great movie, so I'm fine with that.




Take a look at the making of Monsters Inc. for another, and even more extreme, example.

Pixar definitely fiddles while working on the script.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 24, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I peed a little laughing at that part.  Just didn't see it coming...



All of a sudden, posters here are treating this place like a confessional.   

Man wanting to be impregnated? Uncontrollable bladder? Really, guys, keep them to yourselves.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 24, 2005)

It was more like a pressure-lock deal than anything else.  Don't start fitting me for Depends just yet.  

Sam Jackson is great.  The man is hilarious.  I want a Frozone movie.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 24, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Sam Jackson is great.  The man is hilarious.  I want a Frozone movie.



Meh. It's more profitable to do _The Incredibles_ sequel, and focus on the family of superheroes, with support from family friend, Frozone.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 24, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh. It's more profitable to do _The Incredibles_ sequel, and focus on the family of superheroes, with support from family friend, Frozone.



 Is that the Studio Head Ranger speaking or the fan Ranger speaking?


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 25, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Is that the Studio Head Ranger speaking or the fan Ranger speaking?



That's the "Trapped inside Brad Bird's Looney Brain" Ranger speaking.

Unless the accountant John can give me numbers as to who much they rake in the theater box office and how much money come from selling the DVD in two weeks?


----------



## Krieg (Mar 25, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh. It's more profitable to do _The Incredibles_ sequel, and focus on the family of superheroes, with support from family friend, Frozone.




...but a direct to DVD "Frozone!" feature would fit perfectly with Disney's marketing scheme.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 25, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> ...but a direct to DVD "Frozone!" feature would fit perfectly with Disney's marketing scheme.



Honestly, I think they should do an animated short with Frozone and his unseen girlfriend, Honey, on their late dinner date.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 25, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> That's the "Trapped inside Brad Bird's Looney Brain" Ranger speaking.
> 
> Unless the accountant John can give me numbers as to who much they rake in the theater box office and how much money come from selling the DVD in two weeks?



 Heheh.

No Direct-to-DVD-Disney-Dreck, please.

Actually, the movie is so good that it doesn't need a sequel.  But, it would be nice if Pixar could do one in the future.

Oh, and the 10 minute feature on the chick who voiced Violet was kinda Meh.  But what are ya gonna do?  The rest of it was soooo good.


----------



## dravot (Mar 25, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Heheh.
> 
> No Direct-to-DVD-Disney-Dreck, please.
> 
> ...



Meh yourself.  Sarah Vowell is a goddess.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 25, 2005)

dravot said:
			
		

> Meh yourself.  Sarah Vowell is a goddess.



 Hey, no need to take it personally.  I thought her diary segment was boring.  If you liked it, more power to ya.


----------



## DMH (Mar 25, 2005)

It would have been nice if they had interviews with the main cast (7 including Agent Dicker and Mirage).

Speaking of Mirage, what made her a super? All that we saw of her powers is the card.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 26, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> It would have been nice if they had interviews with the main cast (7 including Agent Dicker and Mirage).
> 
> Speaking of Mirage, what made her a super? All that we saw of her powers is the card.




She's not a super, she's a groupie. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 26, 2005)

dravot said:
			
		

> Meh yourself.  Sarah Vowell is a goddess.




With the most annoying voice on the planet.  I couldn't watch the whole segment.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 26, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> With the most annoying voice on the planet.  I couldn't watch the whole segment.




But it _was_ incredible how close she was to the character. She was a perfect choice, IMAO. I rather liked that segment.

The Auld Grump, okay, so I liked everything on the DVDs except for the horrible old Saturday morning version... it caused a Clutch Cargo flashback....


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 26, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> With the most annoying voice on the planet.  I couldn't watch the whole segment.



 The voice did get a little annoying and I must admit that I had to stop watching it halfway through because it did nothing for me.  However, her voice-acting in the actual film was fantastic.  Not that there was tons of it, but it wasn't needed.


----------



## Rel (Mar 26, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> With the most annoying voice on the planet.  I couldn't watch the whole segment.




I didn't mind the voice so much, maybe because I knew what to expect given the character's voice.  I'm not sure I'd want to hear it moaning in my ear during sex though.

The voice of Mirage on the other hand (Elizabeth Pena) is a different story.  And I'm totally hot for Elastimom.

I think I better go molest my wife now.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 26, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> With the most annoying voice on the planet.  I couldn't watch the whole segment.




Ah, to each his own. I love listening to Sara Vowell whenever she has a story on This American Life on NPR. Part of what makes her so funny and touching is that her voice is odd, but she doesn't make a big deal out of the fact that it's odd. It makes her all the more normal, which make her stories all the more funny, because you know that they could happen to you, or someone you know.


----------

